# Gleichmässige Linienstärke



## CommanderS (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine handgezeichnete Skizze, die ich gescannt und mit Illustratior CS3 in eine Vektorgrafik umgewandelt habe. Nun haben die Linien unterschiedlcihe Stärken (resultierend aus der dicke des Filzstiftes). Wie kann ich die Linien gleich stark bekommen?

Bitte einfach erklären, bin ein Anfänger...

Viele Dank...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. April 2008)

Hi,
also ich bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher ob man das im Trace einstellen kann aber deine Linien müßen echte Vektorlinien sein und nicht Flächen. Dann kannst du über die Liniendicke das Einstellen. Aber ich denke mal das du nicht um ein Nachzeichnen von Hand herumkommst wenn du gleichmäßige Linien möchtest.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CommanderS (7. April 2008)

aber wie kann man die denn gut nachzeichnen per hand? Also mit der maus wird das total ungenau und nicht gerade schön.... gibts nicht andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. April 2008)

Hi,
also das hört sich etwas dannach an als ob du dieses Programm noch nicht lange verwendest.
Nachzeichnen in Illustrator macht man nicht, oder sollte man nicht mit dem dem Bleistift- oder Buntstiftwerkzeug sondern mit dem Zeichenwerkzeug. Wie man das bedient kannst du in der Hilfe finden oder auch hier: http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/video_workshop/ 

Gruß


----------

